# Getting an error message when installing google maps :s



## Abdul (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey wassup guys,

M getting an error message when installing google maps thorugh new market version that my devixe is not compitable..... m on shuji 2.0 rite now with galaxy s theme working flawless.....kinda confuse never saw that message on google maps....????


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

just a guess...but have you changed the lcd density to something other then 240?


----------



## Abdul (Aug 25, 2011)

yes i did to 210 but i do that with every rom every single rom even with stock too never got that msg lemme try to bring it to 220 or 240.....i will reply if its fixed...


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

abdul101 said:


> yes i did to 210 but i do that with every rom every single rom even with stock too never got that msg lemme try to bring it to 220 or 240.....i will reply if its fixed...


240 should fix it. then you can update it, then set it back to wherever you want. the new market is causing this. it checks to make sure you have a compatible/proper screen density.


----------



## Abdul (Aug 25, 2011)

yup u r rite issue resolved on 240. i dont like this new martket the old was way better and faster than it is rite now....


----------



## Abdul (Aug 25, 2011)

thanx razorlove and by the way keep up a good work with GB CM.....


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

yw. thanks man


----------

